# HGH in the UK?



## JackTorrance (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm in the UK. Been screwed over with HGH a few times :/ and of course, since GH is so expensive it means I've essentially thrown a lot of money in the bin by trusting Reddit's sources (which were good at giving me other stuff like tbol and PCT). I ordered fake Genotropin pens by the way that's what I got screwed on. One looks very legit with the black dial starting on 0.3, well made grey dial and perfectly printed "12" stamp thing on the pen, but the lot number doesn't register on the Genotropin.co.uk website. The other one is just blatantly fake with the dial starting on 0.1, poorly printed stamp, dodgy looking dial, wrong colors.

I got the pins to inject them anyway so I could give them a go even though they're fake?

But are there any legit brands and sources you can recommend? Ansomone is getting good reviews but I saw somewhere that their purity is low... Preferably a UK domestic would be best to avoid the customs risk but I can deal with an international source if needs must.

Cheers!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 8, 2017)

Try Simon from Britain's Got Talent.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Try Simon from Britain's Got Talent.



Just asked Simon for OP....    

View attachment 4384


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2017)

Tillacle had a U.K. Lab under the tea shop in a small town outside London


----------



## JackTorrance (Sep 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tillacle had a U.K. Lab under the tea shop in a small town outside London



Thanks but I believe this is gone now? I Googled it and the website is down and most posts about it are from 2014 

As an aside, should I pin the counterfeit Genos?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 9, 2017)

Bwahahahhaha!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 9, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Should I pin the counterfeit Genos?


God help you I sure hope your trolling....smfh


----------



## JackTorrance (Sep 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> God help you I sure hope your trolling....smfh



Srs... I figure it's got to be Chinese generic at worst?

I can't get this stuff anywhere... Everything else is easy, any steroid, any PCT med, hCG. But every single site ever has fake GH... I found one called "PharmaHGH" but on GH15 it's on the blacklist. One called Pharmacystore but their 5 mg concentration Simplexx has blue on the packaging when it's meant to correspond to the color of the pen you need to use with it, so it put me off of using them and made me think they're selling fakes.

I've used stuff by Pharmacom before and it was pretty decent. They offer HGH which I know would probably be HGH, but again a repackaged Chinese product no doubt, and likely underdosed...

Most people these days are using Ansomone, another Chinese generic. And almost infinite fake Hyges (hygenepharma.com instead of hygetropin.cn) which actually a number of people seem to be liking.

MST is approved on GH15 apparently, but their lab test results are underdosed and sometimes SHOCKINGLY so... They have a new "pharma grade" line called Bioscience or something but zero reviews I could find on that stuff on the web.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 9, 2017)

Move along twinkle toes.........


----------



## JackTorrance (Sep 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> God help you I sure hope your trolling....smfh



Can't respond to your PM due to my post count but was gonna send:

"Thank you for the advice. I'd heard of the pregnancy test thing, but that method is a new one to me. Will read through the thread now."

I'll see what happens with it. The only thing I can think is that both pens are very different, so if one is legit it doesn't mean the other one is too. I got pics of both of them here by the way:

imgur(dot)com/a/91MSi

The powder is because I had an accident with my protein powder bag lol.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 9, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Can't respond to your PM due to my post count but was gonna send:
> 
> "Thank you for the advice. I'd heard of the pregnancy test thing, but that method is a new one to me. Will read through the thread now."
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity what's your Age,stats and Aas experience?


----------



## JackTorrance (Sep 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Out of curiosity what's your Age,stats and Aas experience?



25, 6'0, 194 lbs,15% body fat. I've been going to the gym since around 2013 but did not get serious until around the start of 2015. I was previously morbidly obese.

I mainly want to use HGH long-term for anti-aging purposes. I was considering 3 iu per day, 5/2 protocol (due to insulin resistance, not cost). I was not blessed with skin that ages well sadly, and on top of that it doesn't have great elasticity, I'm kinda saggy (around my face even). As mentioned, years ago I was VERY obese which I think caused that, I went PSYCHO with dieting when I decided I no longer wanted to be fat and lost the weight FAST. I walked 24 miles the first day I began cutting. It may sound silly but it bothers me a lot. I use retinol, vit C serum etc. but HGH is the real deal for anti-aging in terms of appearance. And even if I had perfect skin I'd STILL want to use HGH to stay youthful looking.

I also know HGH is great for body comp though, and could help me to stay leaner while bulking and help me get leaner faster while cutting (doing fasted cardio about 4 hours after pinning should work well).

I haven't used AAS yet, but am interested in tbol for numerous reasons. I am fully aware of the stigma around oral cycles without a test base, but adding test means adding a lot more drugs into my system such as AIs and HCG. I have nothing against injecting at all and plan to inject next cycle. I just want to test the AAS waters with something mild and as few drugs as possible, and maybe get ~5 pounds of keepable lean gains in doing so. I have read many, many logs on forums of people doing tbol only cycles which makes me feel more comfortable about doing it. Many reasons for including a test base at _replacement_ doses seem to be to do with things like libido and not for added gains, but I have isolated myself to completely focus on my body for the next 9 to 12 months and do not plan to meet women etc. until after that as they will get in the way of my progress, so it is not a concern for me. I know tbol increases free test levels by binding to SHBG so if my body responds well to it I could use it in future cycles stacked with other steroids.

Testosterone also may age the skin (reduced collagen synthesis at doses over 250 mg, which may or may not be bullshit) which concerns me for using it in typical cycle doses (500 mg per week of enanthate for example), but I think I can run it at a TRT dose with deca (and Caber for the deca prolactin) to avoid that.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Well first congrats on losing the weight and second you don't need Hgh right now man. Like you said there's other ways to deal with your skin elasticity problem the natural way. Before the Hgh I would work on resistance training. You could also try "Collagen hydrolysate"(gelatin)powder . Building muscle alone will also help with the loose skin problem. Imo if you're going to run anything stick with a simple 12 wk cycle of test C or E. Forget about hgh or a Tbol only cycle!!!!! Do some research and best of Luck....

Edit- Oh and don't fuk with Deca at 25!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2017)

Why can't you fuk with deca at 25 lol .. you think 45 is better


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Why can't you fuk with deca at 25 lol .. you think 45 is better



Touche!!! Let's go with 30 haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2017)

The whole age thing is stupid if the guy is educated and training hard that's all that matters


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> The whole age thing is stupid if the guy is educated and training hard that's all that matters


True that, or could just run some npp


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2017)

I just ran npp I found it to be complete different then deca


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I just ran npp I found it to be complete different then deca



Yeah you don't turn into a water bottle lol


----------



## JackTorrance (Sep 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Well first congrats on losing the weight and second you don't need Hgh right now man. Like you said there's other ways to deal with your skin elasticity problem the natural way. Before the Hgh I would work on resistance training. You could also try "Collagen hydrolysate"(gelatin)powder . Building muscle alone will also help with the loose skin problem. Imo if you're going to run anything stick with a simple 12 wk cycle of test C or E. Forget about hgh or a Tbol only cycle!!!!! Do some research and best of Luck....
> 
> Edit- Oh and don't fuk with Deca at 25!



I have a testosterone cycle I planned 2 years ago with details written up. When researching this stuff there's a lot of conflicting info depending on who you ask so it's hard to put together a "perfect" cycle that everyone can agree upon. But maybe I will run that instead of tbol as such:

Week 1 - 12: 400 mg Test E per week, week 1 - 14: aromasin at 12.5 mg EoD, Week 10 - 14: HCG 1000iu per week, then standard PCT with Clomid and Nolva. I've heard to run aromasin right through PCT too.

I've got nothing against injecting just seen quite a few logs of successful oral only cycles and mixed opinions which has confused me a bit. Test = estrogen sides come into play and I have to use more drugs than with tbol only.

Btw, the source I got the dodgy pens from acknowledged the problem. They said it was something to do with their supplier. They're sending me a free pen and told me to throw out the weird looking one, so I'm glad about that


----------

